# Je nach eingestellter Browsersprache Datum verändert ausgeben



## Casio (24. Jun 2016)

Ich will in Javascript je nach eingestellter Browsersprache also eigentlich kommt erstmal nur in Frage ob es US Englisch ist oder eben nicht, sprich ich stell mir das als If-Abfrage vor und falls es amerikanisches Englisch ist, würd ich mein Datum was ich hab in MM/DD/YYYY ausgeben ansonsten natürlich das europäische Datumsformat.

Wieso das ganze überhaupt so umständlich und nicht irgendwelche vorhanden API benutzen fürs Datum? Ganz einfach ich kriege als Response vom Server einen Timestamp und wandel den erstmal in einer Funktion um, den ich euch hier zeige, evtl. bringt es am Ende den ein oder anderen weiter falls er sowas braucht:


```
timestampconv: function(created) {
                var date = new Date(created * 1000);
                var formattedDate = ('0' + date.getDate()).slice(-2) + '.' +
                ('0' + (date.getMonth() + 1)).slice(-2) + '.' + date.getFullYear() + ' ,' +
                ('0' + date.getHours()).slice(-2) + ':' + ('0' + date.getMinutes()).slice(-2);
       
 

            return  formattedDate;
        }
```


----------



## Thallius (24. Jun 2016)

Du kennst aber schon die Klasse DateFormatter oder?


----------



## Tobse (24. Jun 2016)

10 Sekunden Google: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US...erence/Global_Objects/Date/toLocaleDateString



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Du kennst aber schon die Klasse DateFormatter oder?


Es geht um JavaScript, da gibts keine (Simple)DateFormatter


----------



## Thallius (24. Jun 2016)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> 10 Sekunden Google: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US...erence/Global_Objects/Date/toLocaleDateString
> 
> 
> Es geht um JavaScript, da gibts keine (Simple)DateFormatter



Ups gut gepennt.

Dafür gibt es da jquery date zum Beispiel. Javascript würde ich pur eh nicht mehr programmieren wollen.


----------



## Casio (24. Jun 2016)

Ja Danke habs danach auch selbst gefunden nur hab ich weiter gearbeitet und wollte gerade selbst die Lösung posten


----------



## Tobse (24. Jun 2016)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Dafür gibt es da jquery date zum Beispiel. Javascript würde ich pur eh nicht mehr programmieren wollen.


Da stimme ich dir zu. JS an sich ist für mich auch jedes mal eine Qual.


----------

